# Motorway in different European languages



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I got what *Motorway* is called in most European languages here. Here is even a lot of very small languages: This is 63 languages. I hope you enjoy it. 

Albanian: *Autoudhë*
Alemannic: *Autobahn*
Aragonese: *Autopista*
Asturian: *Autopista*
Azerbaijani: *Avtomagistral*
Basque: *Autobide*
Bavarian: *Autobahn*
Belarusian: *Аўтамагістраль*
Bosnian: *Autoput*
Bulgarian: *Автомагистрала*
Catalan: *Autopista*
Chuvash: *Автомобиль çулĕ*
Croatian: *Autocesta*
Czech: *Dálnice*
Danish: *Motorvej*
Dutch: *Autosnelweg*
English: *Motorway*
Estonian: *Maantee*
Extremaduran: *Autopista*
Finnish: *Moottoritie*
French: *Autoroute*
Frisian: *Autodyk*
Galician: *Autoestrada*
Georgian: *ავტოსტრადა*
German: *Autobahn*
Greek: *Αυτοκινητόδρομος*
Hungarian: *Autópálya*
Irish: *Mótarbhealach*
Italian: *Autostrada*
Ladin: *Autostrada*
Latin: *Autovia*
Latvian: *Autoceļš*
Lithuanian: *Automagistralė*
Low German: *Autobahn*
Luxembourgish: *Autobunn*
Macedonian: *Автопат*
Moldovan: *Autostradă*
Neapolitan: *Autostrada*
Norman: *Motoroute*
Norwegian: *Motorvei*
Nynorsk: *Motorveg*
Occitan: *Autorota*
Piedmontese: *Autostrà*
Polish: *Autostrada*
Portuguese: *Autoestrada*
Romansh: *Autostrada*
Romanian: *Autostradă*
Russian: *Автомагистраль*
Sami: *Mohtorgeaidnu*
Scots: *Motorwey*
Serbian: *Autoput*
Sicilian: *Autostrada*
Silesian: *Autobana*
Slovak: *Diaľnica*
Slovenian: *Avtocesta*
Sorbian: *Awtodróha*
Spanish: *Autopista*
Swedish: *Motorväg*
Turkish: *Otoyol*
Ukrainian: *Автомагістраль*
Venetian: *Autostrada*
Welsh: *Traffordd*
Yiddish: *מאָטאָרוו*


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Albanian : Autoudhë in Kosovo and Autostradë in Albania....


----------



## DarkLoki (May 4, 2008)

In Frisian I normally say "Grutte dyk". Not sure if it's the official stander tough.:dunno:


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

DarkLoki said:


> In Frisian I normally say "Grutte *dyk*". Not sure if it's the official stander tough.:dunno:


****?!?!
:lol:


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ Estonian: Kiirtee 

"Maantee" is a name for a regular rural road.


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Bad_Hafen said:


> ****?!?!
> :lol:


You're too childish!hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Dutch word is actually quite different from other languages.

In most languages "motorway" is translated as a form of "auto road". However, in Dutch in literally means "auto fast way". The Dutch term "autoweg" (expressway) is more in par with what other countries use to say motorway.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

In bulgarian Автомагистрала (Avto*magistrala*) isn't a translation of "Auto Road", It comes from the latin "magistralis" - which means "main", "major", "general" road


----------



## DarkLoki (May 4, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Dutch word is actually quite different from other languages.
> 
> In most languages "motorway" is translated as a form of "auto road". However, in Dutch in literally means "auto fast way". The Dutch term "autoweg" (expressway) is more in par with what other countries use to say motorway.


And in speech everyone I know calls them just "Snelweg".


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

in english we also use the terms freeway, expressway, parkway and tollway.

In Australia we are starting to use the terms ~link (eg. Eastlink, Westlink) and in Adelaide there is a freeway being built but it's called a 'superway'.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Yes, but this thread is Europe-only. ;-)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Uppsala said:


> I think I got what *Motorway* is called in most European languages here. Here is even a lot of very small languages: This is 63 languages. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Aragonese: *Autopista*


Wow. Wikipedia, I supose. I used the list of other languages some time ago to seek what languages had articles about a town in Catalonia and about a genetic disease, and I was surprised that Aragonese has the first one.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I consider it *unfair* if this thread is limited only to Europe.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Yep. How about 高速公路?

BTW, now I have found from where comes the Spanish word autovía (expressway): directly from latin. Is another word for our motorways, although it also includes some substandard ones.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Manila-X said:


> I consider it *unfair* if this thread is limited only to Europe.


european languages are spoken in all continents, but it would be interesting to know what the jews, arabs, japanese and chinese say.

Icelandic: hraðbraut, what's the origin of that word ?
Jiddisch : Autostrad (?)

Georgian: ავტოსტრადა 
Greek: Αυτοκινητόδρομος
any transliterations ^^
do native americans like the cherokees also have their own word for motorway ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I've read they use the word "autobahn" in Iceland. They don't have any real motorways though.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> Greek: Αυτοκινητόδρομος
> any transliterations ^^


"Autokinitódromos" is the transliteration for the Greek word.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

In Latvian: Automaģistrāle
"Autoceļš" is a name for a road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

CNGL said:


> "Autokinitódromos" is the transliteration for the Greek word.


That is actually the closest translation to Dutch "autosnelweg". Kineto = speed, dromos = road.


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^
Not too much, as αυτοκίνητο/aftokínito is the word for car (something which moves by its own means). 

It seems that the word is more closely to autoweg, although this denotes an non-motorway expressway.


----------

